# Nutzungbedingungen



## Gast0 (20 Januar 2012)

In der Vorgängerversion des Forums gab es Nutzungbedingungen z.B was den Umgang mit Namen betraf: 


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist. Ebenso ist die Angabe von E-Mailadressen nicht erwünscht. Als persönliche Daten in diesem Sinne gilt auch das Ergebnis von whois-Abfragen.
> Veröffentlichen von E-Mailadressen


Gibt es diese Nutzungsbedingungen nicht mehr? Wie  soll ein User/Gast wissen, was hier erlaubt ist?


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2012)

Definitiv klar ist die Angabe von Whois-Daten.
Die unterliegen dem Copyright der Denic.
Zu allem anderen denke ich daß Heiko noch antwortet.
Aber wir reißen ja keinem den Kopf ab wenn einer Klarnamen, Mailaddis o.ä. nennt.
Es wird editiert und es kommt ein Hinweis, sollte reichen oder?
Oder willst Du Erbsen zählen?


----------



## Der Jurist (21 Januar 2012)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/Nutzungsregeln/

.....

*Persönliche Daten* 
Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist. Ebenso ist die Angabe von E-Mailadressen nicht erwünscht. Als persönliche Daten in diesem Sinne gilt auch das Ergebnis von whois-Abfragen.

*Veröffentlichen von E-Mailadressen* 
Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.
Artikel der Art 'Antworten bitte an [email protected]' widersprechen dem Geist eines Diskussionsforums grundsätzlich. Wer hier anfragt, soll sich dann auch die Antworten aus dem Forum holen. Nur so ist gewährleistet, dass alle Leser von der Diskussion profitieren.
In Ausnahmefällen wird die Veröffentlichung von E-Mailadressen geduldet, wenn es sich um einen angemeldeten User handelt und die Veröffentlichung *vorher* mit den Betreibern abgesprochen wurde. Aufgrund der SPAM-Gefahr wird hiervon jedoch grundsätzlich abgeraten.


,,,,


----------



## Gast0 (21 Januar 2012)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/wap-jamba-de-abzocke.32102/page-3#post-343273


----------



## Gast0 (21 Januar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:
			
		

> Du ich verwende in solchen Fällen die App "Gesunder Menschenverstand" ...
> ... und wenn Du schon weißt daß es in den alten NUB nicht erlaubt war ...
> Wo sowas verankert wird liegt halt nunmal an der Forensoftware auf die wir nur einen begrenzten Einfluß haben. Und bei einer niegelnagelneuen Software sowieso


Es geht um Otto Normalos, die sich solche  Fragen  gar nicht erst stellen und  nicht das know how besitzen, danach zu suchen.
Letztendlich ist es das Risiko des Betreibers, welche Forensoftware mit welchen Features eingesetzt wird  und  ob die Moderatoren alle Fallstricke  finden.


----------



## Heiko (21 Januar 2012)

Gast0 schrieb:


> In der Vorgängerversion des Forums gab es Nutzungbedingungen z.B was den Umgang mit Namen betraf:
> 
> Gibt es diese Nutzungsbedingungen nicht mehr? Wie soll ein User/Gast wissen, was hier erlaubt ist?


Die gibts noch. Ein Blick da rein erklärt einiges: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/Nutzungsregeln/

Die Nutzungsbedingungen wurden 1:1 vom alten ins neue Forum übernommen und sind auf jeder einzelnen Seite verlinkt, inklusive bei der Anmeldung.


Gast0 schrieb:


> und ob die Moderatoren alle Fallstricke finden.


Das Forum ist *nicht* moderiert, wir *suchen nicht* nach Fallstricken. Das solltest gerade *Du* doch wissen. Wenn wir zufällig etwas finden oder darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden, dass was nicht passt, dann reagieren wir prompt. Das entspricht geltendem deutschen Recht und mehr kann man nicht verlangen und erwarten.


----------



## Good Bye (21 Januar 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> und sind auf jeder einzelnen Seite verlinkt,


aus den  noch immer gelöschten Kommentaren aus dem  Ausgangsthread:


			
				einem der Moderatoren schrieb:
			
		

> Somit: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


und sehr gute Augen und Feeling hat es zu finden. Sogar zwei Links: Nutzungsregeln  & Nutzungsbedingungen aber erst nach scrollen
ganz unten hellblau auf mittelblau bzw gaaanz unten hellblau auf weiß. Im alten Forum war es oben in der Titelleiste...


			
				einem der Moderatoren schrieb:
			
		

> Du ich verwende in solchen Fällen die App "Gesunder Menschenverstand" ...
> .. und wenn Du schon weißt daß es in den alten NUB nicht erlaubt war ...
> Wo sowas verankert wird liegt halt nunmal an der Forensoftware auf die wir nur einen begrenzten Einfluß haben. Und bei einer niegelnagelneuen Software sowieso


Wenn alle die hier Hilfe suchen  und posten  "gesunden Menschenverstand"  besäßen, gäbe es keine Notwendigkeit für dieses Forum.


----------



## Hippo (21 Januar 2012)

Dein jetziger Pseudonick ist ein guter Plan ...
Dann halt Dich doch dran
Unter Deinem echten Nick und mit konstruktiven Beiträgen bist Du uns immer willkommen, aber als anonymer Stänkerer wird Dich keiner vermissen


----------

